# RecipeDB - hop in pale ale



## luvbeer (2/7/12)

hop in pale ale   Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes trying to adjust my brewing recipes to no chill method. proving a little more difficult especially with hoppy beers because of the different temp of my garage in diff seasons(hop bitterness flavour and aroma). this is the most basic ive done so far to try to judge what is happening to the late hop additions. no chill is a great way to brew!! less time, equipment, water and they last for months before fermentation. centeniall and chinook into the cube, nelson sauvin and amarillo are dry hopped into the secondary.    Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3 kg Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt    0.3 kg Weyermann Carared       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 0mins)    30 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 0mins)    10 g Magnum (Pellet, 14.0AA%, 60mins)    10 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 0mins)    10 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 0mins)         12L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.074 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.024 (calc)   Bitterness 25.3 IBU   Efficiency 85%   Alcohol 6.49%   Colour 15 EBC   Batch Size 12L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days


----------



## Jay Cee (2/7/12)

are you posing a question, making a statement, or sharing an awesome recipe for others to brew ?


----------

